# How to I bypass Lightspeed Systems on a school Chromebook?



## Hardcore.till.i.die (May 14, 2019)

At my school, there's restrictions on certain websites and keywords (which I personally find stupid). I need some help on bypassing it so I can go on any website I want. And I know that I could always block my VPN but they even blocked that too. What else can I do to bypass Lightspeed Systems?


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2019)

You don't, basically.


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2019)

Don't use a school computer.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 14, 2019)

@Hardcore:

get a sledgehammer...... hahaha 

J/K.... As long as they are legitimate use cases (i.e. not prOn ) can't you just talk to the IT/admin folks & see if they could possibly allow access to those particular sites/keywords/pages ?  Worst thing is they say NO !

@Toothless:

If the OP is using the school's network to connect to the net, it probably won't matter what machine he/she uses (short of using some h*ckity*cough* stuff), the access still has to go through their routers/switches etc, which is where the blocking/restrictions are set up & enforced.

My daughter thought she could bypass the restrictions at her school by using her personal iPad (on wifi) instead of her school-issued MBP, but no joy there  

Of course if she uses her cellular connection, then nottaproblemo


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2019)

That's not what we're here to do on TPU forums. You'll have to seek help with this elsewhere.

As someone that professionally manages Lightspeed and Barracuda web filters and services, I say do your school work on the schools device. Do your personal stuff on your own time and devices, it really is the point of the matter.


----------

